# French custom made 24hr Single Hand watch



## bestak (Feb 11, 2006)

Here it is

3 models 
























(images copyright Guy67 and AHA)

http://www.ashoda.fr/la-mono-aiguille/les-petites-soeurs/mono-aiguilles-24h/

It is a small Association based in the french Alsace area.
The members decide to make some models. After a subscription, the pieces (movement, special components for the 24hr, hands, case & co) where sourced.
Right now the dial are into making process and maybe ready for may.

you can still try to have one (i think a limited quantity is still possible to made)
http://www.ashoda.fr/qui-sommes-nous/comment-acquerir/
=> Bordereau de Souscription pour une Mono Aiguille

The only issue is you have to be patient, there is only 1 watchmaker (rogerw650) and 2 or 3 others who help for the logistics issues.

Of course the 24hr is not the only model they ropose to buld

You can follow the ongoing steam about it (the 24hr and others) here in this forum thread
L'aventure des Monos 2012 de l'AHA : Tome 2

and the first part
Les Nouvelles Mono. L'Aventure de l'AHA continue ?

;-)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Doesn't do much for me, I'll stick with Botta


----------

